# Buffed Show(Premium)



## zorakh55 (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe hier grade einen bug(zumindest hoffe ich das es einer ist und nicht die Buffed Shows weg sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Undzwar kann ich keine Buffed-Show mehr sehen, weil mir immer gesagt wird ich müsste Premium sein. Es klappt bei keiner der 87(so viele waren das doch oder?) Shows.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte.


Mfg
Tera


----------



## Chrissian (22. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht weil du nicht Premium bist!?X_X


----------



## ck007 (22. Mai 2008)

Jo ist bei mir auch so. Ich kann mir auch keine Buffed Show mehr angucken.


----------



## Itarus (22. Mai 2008)

Normale User können die Buffed-Show erst ab Donnerstag 16:00 sehen!
Premium-User schon Mittwochs!


----------



## Morcan (22. Mai 2008)

Und schonwieder ins Allgemeines (WoW) xD
Ich glaub das Thema gehört woanders hin...


----------



## ck007 (22. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mir aber keine alten Folgen mehr angucken. Oder muss da auch seit neustem Premium sein?


----------



## chinsai (22. Mai 2008)

bei mir das gleiche problem
ich kann alle buffed shows die 85 oder älter sind nicht mehr angucken da s´teht dann immer ich bräuchte einen premiumacc


----------



## zorakh55 (22. Mai 2008)

Genau das meine ich ja. Früher kontne man ab Donnerstag die aktuelle und alle alten immer ansehen. Jetzt geht keine mehr außer 85 und 86!


Sry wegen falschem Forum schreibe sonst nur Wow_Threads, also habe ich einfach "automatisch" hier reingeschrieben!




@Buffed was ist los? Muss man ab jetzt schon für die Buffed SHow zahlen? Und warum gibt es keine News dazu?

Wenn man mal ins Menue sieht, haben sie eine veränderung gemacht. Die buffed-shows sind jetzt in Bereiche eingeteilt. Vllt ist das einfach ein Bug der bei der Veränderung entstanden ist?

Was ist da los buffed?


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. Mai 2008)

Zunächst einmal musst du nicht 5 Beiträge hintereinander schreiben, so fällst du höchstens negativ auf, helfen wird es aber kaum.
Manchmal muss man eben einfach ein paar Stunden warten, bis man eine Antwort erhält, die buffed-Mitarbeiter können auch nicht zaubern.

Also diesen Thread bitte nicht in sinnloses Gespamme ausarten lassen, das Problem ist sicher bald behoben, denn geplant ist das nicht.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2008)

Wir stellen grad ein paar Dinge um, leider wurde dabei die Show-Sektion in Mitleidenschaft gezogen - das Problem ist aber behoben, die bisherigen Shows sind wieder öffentlich verfügbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

